# Machining a Rotary Engine



## Bernd (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's something for you guys that want to try and build a rotary engine were the blade and pistons rotate. Also some interesting movies for the CNC crowd of machining the engine parts. Enjoy.

http://thevintageaviator.co.nz/projects/oberursel-engine/oberursel-gallery

Bernd


----------



## BobWarfield (Nov 6, 2008)

That site is Fargin' Cool in every respect!

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome! Thanks!

Eric


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 7, 2008)

WOOOW


----------

